# will they survive in the wild?



## 21 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok so about four or five years ago a friend of a friend had baby kits and were giving them away for free, i thought they were going to be a domestic breed but they turned out to be cotton tails i believe. But ever since then ive been stuck with two wild rabbits. Ive tried to train them and pet them but it just doesnt work. I feel bad that they are going to live their whole life in a cage and would prefer not to give them to a shelter as they will most likely be put down. Im thinking about releasing them outside but am worried they wont survive as theyve been in captivity all their lives, maybe their instincts on how to survive from predators and obtain food and water are gone. Any help??


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 21, 2012)

Cottontails just dont tame well at all.

Sadly, with them being raised in captivity, they would have a very poor chance of surviving for very long in the wild.  They would likely fall victim to a prey animal very quickly.

They either need to stay in captivity or be euth'd.


----------



## elevan (Apr 21, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> They either need to stay in captivity or be euth'd.


x2

To release them would likely be to sentence them to death.


----------



## 21 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was hoping to hear somthing else but pretty much aready knew...i dont think i have the heart to put them down. But to live a long poor life is no good either : / thank you for your help


----------



## 21 (Apr 21, 2012)

One more question.....my fiance has a backyard that for the most part is enclosed with fences on both sides. Do you think if i let the rabbits out there and put food outside for them everyday would they return or just stay scattered?


----------



## secuono (Apr 21, 2012)

Worth a try. Put up a big wooden box, like a low dog house, for them to run and hide in. Put food/water near it, too.


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you post pictures of the rabbits?


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 21, 2012)

Fencing them in the yard may work.  You'll need to watch and make sure that they have enough instinct to watch for hawks.  I'd put a dog house out, like secuono said, but I'd also keep them shut in it for a day or so, let them eat and sleep in it so that it becomes "home" before you turn them loose in the yard.

It's risky, but I think that would be their best bet.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 21, 2012)

I had a pair of Lionhead boys that I had in a pen on the grass in the barnlot.   They escaped by digging out.    they had been here several months, so knew me and the barnlot area.     ( I also did not know much about rabbits back then.)

One decided to see the world and did not last long due to all the predators around.

But one of them stayed very near to the barn and the original area.   I put out water everyday cause I knew they might now find that.     He lived over a year there in the immediate area of where he had escaped.   He took up residence under a shed that was there.   I saw him every morning and evening eating grass but he did not want to come back to the pen.  

anyway just an experience that I had with free range rabbits but not on purpose.

If the area is fenced and predators cannot get in, they may do ok for awhile IF they are content to stay in the fenced area.


----------



## 21 (Apr 22, 2012)

The funniest thing happened today, one of the rabbits had gotten a big ball of string caught in its teeth and i spent three hours getting it out. Maybe this is a sign i should keep them because they need me lol. But the cardboard box does sound like a good idea..


----------



## 21 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think i may try the doghouse idea, thanks everyone for your help! And @ terri9630 i cant i dont hav any pictures of them and im actually just using the internet on my phone so i wouldnt be able to, but theyre just your typical cottontails.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 23, 2012)

if u really didn't want to put them down (it would probably be the best thing though) you could make a fair sized outdoor pen on the grass with a little shelter to lock them in at night. if they can't be wild at least they'de have a 'natural' habitat


----------



## manybirds (Apr 23, 2012)

ruthless said:
			
		

> I had a pair of Lionhead boys that I had in a pen on the grass in the barnlot.   They escaped by digging out.    they had been here several months, so knew me and the barnlot area.     ( I also did not know much about rabbits back then.)
> 
> One decided to see the world and did not last long due to all the predators around.
> 
> ...


our domestic rabbits descend from the wild australian rabbits who burrow and live underground. the native northamerican rabbits don't burrow or tunnel so it should be safe to have an outside pen (no guarantee)


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 26, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> our domestic rabbits descend from the *wild australian rabbits* who burrow and live underground. the native northamerican rabbits don't burrow or tunnel so it should be safe to have an outside pen (no guarantee)


Wrong continent. You mean the European wild rabbit. There are no native Australian rabbits; the European rabbit was introduced there, and is a major pest because it has no natural predators there to keep it in check.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 26, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops sorry. i knew they descended from a bunny from a different continent jut couldn't remember which one!


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 5, 2012)

Making cages for outside bunnies isn't very hard with a handy wo/man that you can have almost a run in also I can try and describe how to if you are interested or you can also use some chicken coop plans to build them on a smaller scale.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 6, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> ruthless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine had her rabbits loose in her back yard. They burrowed at least 4ft down and 40 foot under a road because her wall has a 4ft foundation and they came up in the yard across the street.  We have also had wild rabbits burrow here in our yard.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 7, 2012)

I realize I am coming in on this conversation a little late for my question, but here goes anyway.  So, if the options were to turn loose or euth, and either way was a death sentence, does it not make sense to at least give them a chance rather than just kill them?  If domestic rabbits have enough instincts left to burrow down and act wild, why would a cotton tail that you can't tame not stand a chance to survive in the wild.  He would have more instincts than a domestic rabbit.  If it was that or death, I think I would say take my chances.  I would take them out to the country or desert away from as many people as possible.  Just my thoughts, dead is dead, either by a broken neck or a predator.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ive seen wild rabbits hit by a car and not die but drag off a broken leg, found a dead rabbit with infected wounds on its back from where it had escaped a predator.  Domestic rabbits are used to being fed and watered.  They would have very little time to learn to fend for themselves before they would start suffering.  Id rather kill them quickly then to have one die from dehydration.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jun 8, 2012)

I read about a rabbit who free ranged on a small farm to the point she had a litter. The owner put them in a cage until the kits got older & I think at least let the doe free range afterward.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, dead is dead but the way of dying is much different.   I would rather provide a quick death for an animal than have it die a slow one from starvation,  dehydration, animal attack and/or injury.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

Um, what did you do with the rabbits?

Now i know that this may be seem, well, blunt, but why not kill them? I mean, why not kill 'em and have rabbit stew? We have snowshoe hares here but I'd imagine they'd be tasty....just an idea..


----------

